# Wineador: to fan or not fan?



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I purchased a newair 281, KL, and drawers from Forrest. I plan on putting media on bottom, on top, and maybe a few small bags throughout. What are your thoughts/do you think I need to install a fan in the unit? Obviously oust fan would be great but I can't seem to find one. 

I will put together a build thread once everything gets in.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Some do, some don't. I did.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-pic-your-wineador-thread-29.html#post3890741

My thing with the stock set up is all the air circulates in the top, not much gets to the bottom and due to the nature of the drawers being put in it the air recirculates through the TEC a lot if nothing is done to redirect it. It may work OK as is if you have a 4 drawer set up where you dont have any drawers directly in front of the TEC but even then the bottom is still starving for air.

Some have put fans on timers, I put a 12V 120mm 75CFM PC fan in there with a 10V power supply and it runs 24x7. Provides a gentle flow of air pulling it down the back then pushing it back out the front and washing up the glass. I don't have any imbalance in temp or RH from top to bottom. I stay at 66*/65% RH throughout. Im keeping the drawers pulled out from being bottomed out to where the fronts are even with the front of the cooler. The gives an extra inch or so of space in the back and eventually Im going to put stops on the backside of the drawers so when they are pushed in all the way they stop in the position I keep them in now. That extra inch does make a difference. it not only gives more open space in the back, it also allows for flow through the sides of the drawers as with them pushed all the way in the fronts close off the sides between the fronts and the cooler walls.

Yes I over think everything. Just how my engineer brain works.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you have a link to the specific fan you bought?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I had the fan laying around in the basement with my pile of PC build stuff. Its a 120mm Scythe s flex SFF21G. Dont know that this model is available any longer but after going through pretty much every PC fan on the market this manufacturer makes some awesome fans! Higher CFM with less noise and good bearings.

Amazon.com: Scythe S-Flex 120mm Fan, 1900 RPM (SFF21G): Computers & Accessories


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you just chop and connect to a 10v power supply? Sorry I am not electrically inclined.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one under construction. But I'm getting rid of "constant on" or "externally timed" although both are proven valid options.
I'm just redoing the whole thing. I'll be using one of these 12V Digital LCD Thermostat Temperature Controllers to turn the fans on and off. 









You can program what temp the fans kick on at. Note it's Celcius. Here's what you need to know about the wireup.
Run all the fan ground wires together. Ground to 12v Negative supply.
Run the 12 power to the thermostat. 
To save redundant wiring, just steal 12V+ off the thermostat power and run the 12+ IN to the relay. 
Connect 12v+ OUT of the relay to the + of the fans. When the relay closes, the fans power up.
The attached Image may help. 
*L = 12 VDC 
N = Ground / neutral*
The word "fire" is likely supposed to say "hot"


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I used the fan connector from an old PC power supply and spliced the wires into a power supply from and old verizon wireless router. The fan connector on the fan remained intact.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> I used the fan connector from an old PC power supply and spliced the wires into a power supply from and old verizon wireless router. The fan connector on the fan remained intact.


That's pretty much what I have now. A block adapter stepping down the 120 VAC to 12 VDC. They have fans and thermostats that run on120 A/C, 
but my fans, thermostat, lights and status LCD are all DC so that's how it's gonna go. It will have it's own fuse block as well.

This is the LCD status display for the build. Will have temp/RH/ and Volts monitored. ( can choose temp/Farenheidt ) It' should look pretty cool.
The Thermostat is about the size of a pack of cigarettes. This is a little bigger than a deck of cards.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> That's pretty much what I have now. A block adapter stepping down the 120 VAC to 12 VDC. They have fans and thermostats that run on120 A/C,
> but my fans, thermostat, lights and status LCD are all DC so that's how it's gonna go. It will have it's own fuse block as well.
> 
> This is the status display for the build. Will have temp/RH/ and Volts monitored. ( can choose temp/Farenheidt ) It' should look pretty cool.


Make sure you post up your progress!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL sure I'll at least post the finished unit when done. I am waiting parts like the OP is. Hmm.. Speaking of the O.P.



wctaylor89 said:


> Did you just chop and connect to a 10v power supply? Sorry I am not electrically inclined.


Will: If you just want some sort of diagram on how to wire up one or two fans directly to a *12Volt DC* power supply, here's one










or Using a timer, to your AC power, that runs a DC transformer, to the DC fans.










OR the thermostatically controlled switch, as my other post here.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't use a fan in mine, and have had it for three years. No problems for me. KL on bottom of both sides.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. very helpful


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

not needed here either. as a matter of fact i have a 3 fan silent fan setup with controller i will sell you. brand spanking new!


----------

